# Windows 7 sur macbook pro



## doudee (23 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,
Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un macbook pro. Je souhaiterais installer windows seven afin d'utiliser des applications de mon travail. J'ai pu lire que parallel desktop suffisait si l'on ne jouait pas. Pour le moment je ne veux faire que de la bureautique.
Que me conseillez-vous d'utiliser ? parallel desktop ou bootcamp ?
En vous remerciant


----------



## wath68 (23 Octobre 2010)

Hello.

Un coup d'oeil ici : http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-mac/


> Windows sur Mac
> Boot Camp, Parallels Desktop, VMWare Fusion, Virtual PC... Installer et configurer Windows sur Mac.


où tu aurais du poser ta question.

Ce post va surement être déplacé.


----------



## Aliboron (23 Octobre 2010)

doudee a dit:


> Que me conseillez-vous d'utiliser ? parallel desktop ou bootcamp ?


À toi de voir. Boot Camp a l'avantage d'être fourni avec le Mac, mais t'obligera à redémarrer pour passer d'un univers à l'autre. Tu risques de vite te lasser. Parallels Desktop est disponible en version démo et sait, de plus, utiliser la partition Boot Camp comme machine virtuelle. Tu peux donc sans souci avec les deux.

Honnêtement, pour l'utilisation courante, Parallels Desktop c'est mieux que bien...




wath68 a dit:


> Ce post va surement être déplacé.




----------------------
Note du modérateur (Aliboron aussi) : 
En effet. Il est ici question de Windows sur Mac. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Windows sur Mac". Et hop !!!


----------



## doudee (23 Octobre 2010)

Merci pour vos réponses, je pense que j'utiliserai les deux.
Mille excuses pour m'être trompé de forum.


----------



## doudee (26 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai une autre question, je n'ai pas réussi à trouver la réponse ailleurs.
J'aimerais savoir combien de go dois-je allouer au système Windows 7, sachant que je ne compte pas jouer mais juste utiliser des logiciels bureautiques et de temps en temps internet.
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2010)

doudee a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai une autre question, je n'ai pas réussi à trouver la réponse ailleurs.
> J'aimerais savoir combien de go dois-je allouer au système Windows 7, sachant que je ne compte pas jouer mais juste utiliser des logiciels bureautiques et de temps en temps internet.
> Merci



Bonjour,

Dans ce cas il me semble que 32 Go sont suffisants, mieux serait avec 64 Go. Cela dépend surtout de la place totale sur le DD il ne faut pas oublier que Windows a besoin de place à cause de sa structure fragmentaire.


----------



## edd72 (30 Novembre 2010)

Chailleran a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Dans ce cas il me semble que 32 Go sont suffisants, mieux serait avec 64 Go. Cela dépend surtout de la place totale sur le DD il ne faut pas oublier que Windows a besoin de place à cause de sa structure fragmentaire.




32Go sont très très largement suffisants! (voir beaucoup moins -> pas de jeu, pas de stockage de gros fichiers: films, etc, bref, une utilisation secondaire qui ne demande que peu de place pour les logiciels et qui va ne générer que très peu de fichiers (et des petits)).


----------

